# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Need a Prosthetic 3D Printed >  A Presentable 3d Prosthetic Foot for my 5 year old son

## paomarbella

Good day ,

I am Paolo Marbella and im from the Philippines.  I have a 5 year old son who started wearing prosthesis since he was 3 years old.
There is a NGO near our place that makes and provides sturdy but not so presentable prosthetic limbs to Children in our area.
The limb costs 15000 Philippines pesos and needs to be replaced every 6 months.

I heard about the printed prosthesis and was amazed and glad that even though its not that expensive, it is quite presentable as well.
Specially if the one who uses it is a child.

Is there anyone out there who could help me out with this? I mean, Designing a cool prosthetic limb for my son? Im a computer science 
graduate and i could learn this things if someone would point me out to the right direction.  

Thanks in advance guys hope to hear from you soon.

* i attached a picture of my son and a doodle of what his stump looks like and his prosthesis. 

regards,

pao

WP_20140704_001.jpgWP_20140704_002.jpgWP_20131223_032 (1).jpg

----------


## Msmnick

This is one option.  They are located in California.  Try contacting them?  This could give your son not only something presentable, but personal and fun, to set his leg apart from any other.
All the best,
Nick

http://www.bespokeinnovations.com/

----------


## robosmith

> Good day ,
> 
> I am Paolo Marbella and im from the Philippines.  I have a 5 year old son who started wearing prosthesis since he was 3 years old.
> There is a NGO near our place that makes and provides sturdy but not so presentable prosthetic limbs to Children in our area.
> The limb costs 15000 Philippines pesos and needs to be replaced every 6 months.
> 
> I heard about the printed prosthesis and was amazed and glad that even though its not that expensive, it is quite presentable as well.
> Specially if the one who uses it is a child.
> 
> ...


pao,

The hardest part is designing the prosthesis. If you could design it and draw it in a 3D CAD package (like free Sketchup), I (and many others) would be happy to print it for you.

There are several free scanning methods as well. Scanning his other foot would give you a good start in designing the prosthesis. I've not done this, but it seems all you'd have to do is add the interface, once you get a good 3D scan and make a mirror image.

One free scanning method is a Android smartphone app called 123D Catch. You take multiple photos from different angles, it uploads them and processes them to a 3D model.

BTW, I've been unable to view your attachments.

Good luck.

----------


## Melodicpinpon

Hello,

123DCatch is very hard to achieve andto get something correct, a real 3D scan costs around 330€ , like a simple Sense, but the modelisation requires know-how(prefere Meshmixer to Blender to spare time) and requires another material loke foam thermo formed to be confortable. 

Does your son have the carp of the hand? If he doesn't, the e-Nable actual prosthetics won't help.

----------

